# Tiny little Green swimming bugs?



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

How big are we talking?

Got Rotifers, maybe? http://images.google.com/imgres?img...tics&hl=en&rlz=1T4ADBR_enUS271US273&sa=N&um=1


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

Yeah maybe ,, they are like a 1/4 of the size of the head of a pin and are bright green , like a leaf


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Volvox, that was the critter I was trying to think of, not rotifer:

http://images.google.com/images?sou...S273&q=volvox&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi

Those look familiar?


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

some sort of seed shrimp or copepod maybe.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

It could also be an aquatic mite. Are they round in appearance. They are probably nothing to worry about whatever they are.

Is the tank new? New setups often develop big populations of protozoans, small crustaceans and aquatic mites. These often decline over time as the aquarium fish eat them and conditions change.


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

here are a couple of pics , they are all in a pile under that one plant , and then in the other pic they are all over that moss or whatever it is and swimming all around , oh and not a new tank its probably about 8 months old


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

boy , I really need to clean that glass ;lol


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

yeah, they look very similar to seed shrimps, a crustacean. They'd make great fish food.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That was gonna be my guess too from the photograph. Are seed shrimps the same thing as ostracods?

Again, they must be harmless. If anything their presence will just help you tank to function like a real miniature ecosystem and stay healthy. Do you have fish in the tank? They would be relished by small fish and fry.


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

NO fish in the tank , just shrimp and snails , I did however drop some cory eggs in that tank , hoping they hatch and live in there with no predators


----------

